
Show HN: Across – one-click Slack integrations across your stack - ksj2114
https://acrossapp.com/
======
ksj2114
The first question people ask is "how is this different than native Slack
integrations with Zendesk, Intercom, etc?". The answer is that we've increased
the functionality in these integrations significantly, and made all of them
2-way!

For example, if you use shared channels with your customers, you can create a
Zendesk ticket from Slack, and then reply directly from a ticket in Zendesk
and we find the right channel and thread to reply to.

